# bruising from injections and arnica cream



## knickerbockerglory (Aug 10, 2011)

I am getting some bruising from my DR injections. I bruise easily anyway and usually use arnica cream however having looked at the tube it says not to use on broken skin.

I am doing my DR injections about 7pm, would it be safe to put some cream on the following morning or should I wait a longer period (or not use at all)?

many thanks in advance

Nic


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Sorry for delay in reply


Not using on broken skin refers to an open wound or raw, bleeding area of skin. You should be fine to apply this as you would normally


Maz x


----------



## knickerbockerglory (Aug 10, 2011)

thanks very much for the reply, wasnt sure what to do!


----------

